# In-ear Headphones under 1000rs??



## faraazbh (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm planning to buy Knowledge Zenith ED9 With_Mic from hifinage.com

Any other alternatives that I should consider??

Also, can any1 help me to get discount/coupon code for buying this headphones from hifinage.com?? 

Please Help

- - - Updated - - -

even KZ ed8m looks good to me. don't know the difference between ed8m and ed9 . 
Anyone ???


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2015)

Even im curious about the Knowledge. Mi Piston 3 is best option within Rs 1000.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2015)

Knowledge Zenith ED9 happens to be better than Piston 3


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 31, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Knowledge Zenith ED9 happens to be better than Piston 3



I placed the order for KZ ED9 on 28th itself and they delivered it today.
In the past i've used Sennheiser CX 180 , JBL TEMPO J01A etc. Currently using Cowon em1
Hope KZ ED9 is really as good as the reviews say


----------



## teaj (Aug 3, 2015)

faraazbh said:


> I placed the order for KZ ED9 on 28th itself and they delivered it today.
> In the past i've used Sennheiser CX 180 , JBL TEMPO J01A etc. Currently using Cowon em1
> Hope KZ ED9 is really as good as the reviews say



How does it sound? Please review it if you can.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes review it asap. I am confused between piston 3 and kz.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2015)

Knowledge zenith all the way...
May get it too as I feel my travelmate brainwavz m5 dying slowly.


----------



## dissel (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm using KZ ED-9 less than one week now, They are very good and suits almost all Genre....From EDM to Classics (By using two different Sound Filter).

Bass response almost near to my ATH-IM70 (BA Driver) for normal songs, but ED-9 lacks in Trance Music where faint to deep Bass transformation happen all the time....and only listener can spot the difference if he/she regularly used BA IEM such as ATH-IM70 / 50.

Anyhow The vocal / classic with neutral sound filter (Brass) is Amazing - My less than 1 week usage I end up using this filter more than the Gold (Bass) filter. Songs from 80/90's or Regional / Classic Rock are rendered perfectly with this filter....Bass is very tight and adequate with good vocal and soothing treble.

I'm looking for Neutral IEM after using ATH-IM70 - Can't afford Hifiman - hence choose this with fraction of price....(please note I'm not comparing those two companies).

Never use Piston 3 - Sure that great one but after usage (causal listening) of  Piston 2 - KZ ED-9 defiantly good buy for me.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 4, 2015)

Check out those new xiaomi ones my friend is using them for and they sound awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2015)

Checkout review
Review of KZ ED9 and KZ ATE in-ear headphones with remote/mic - a new budget KING!!! - XDA Forums


----------



## akii17kr (Aug 7, 2015)

I have never heard of this brand Knowledge Zenith 
could anyone put throw some light of this brand ?


----------



## srprashant91 (Aug 7, 2015)

on the lookout for inear type of earphones under 1K for my moto g 2014. should have a mic and button so that i can skip/go back/play/pause the track. any help?


----------



## teaj (Aug 7, 2015)

akii17kr said:


> I have never heard of this brand Knowledge Zenith
> could anyone put throw some light of this brand ?



It's a Chinese brand. Sound quality is good, build quality is good and the price is also good. You can check out its reviews on headfi and xda.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 9, 2015)

dissel said:


> Bass response almost near to my ATH-IM70 (BA Driver) for normal songs, but ED-9 lacks in Trance Music where* faint to deep Bass transformation* happen all the time....and only listener can spot the difference if he/she regularly used BA IEM such as ATH-IM70 / 50.
> 
> .



You mean when the 'chord' sorta changes in trance? It can't be heard?


----------



## dissel (Aug 9, 2015)

Techguy said:


> You mean when the 'chord' sorta changes in trance? It can't be heard?



It can be heard but not in detail - To begin with I must not compared ED-9 with 5 Times costlier Multi BA IEM (ATH IM-70), but the Bass is so good and detail in ED-9 with Bass Filter (Gold) I did somehow.

You can perfectly hear those note in Trance Genre - but some segment is left out - Because that is beyond the capability of a Single driver normal IEM when compared to a Multi BA IEM....and again I'm saying it only noticeable when user regularly used such configuration. 
----


N.B: - I experienced above in Album "A State Of Trance 500'" encoded at .Flac for all 5 CDs on my Fiio X1 DAP.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 9, 2015)

dissel said:


> It can be heard but not in detail - To begin with I must not compared ED-9 with 5 Times costlier Multi BA IEM (ATH IM-70), but the Bass is so good and detail in ED-9 with Bass Filter (Gold) I did somehow.
> 
> You can perfectly hear those note in Trance Genre - but some segment is left out - Because that is beyond the capability of a Single driver normal IEM when compared to a Multi BA IEM....and again I'm saying it only noticeable when user regularly used such configuration.
> ----
> ...



Pardon the pun, but good to hear 

How are they compared to the Piston 2/3?
And KZ ED9 vs ED Special Edition vs ATE ? I can't find the ATE on the Indian site.
So they're the best in their range compared to Soundmagic/Cowon?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2015)

^ I too want to know about build quality of KZ's IEMs vs Mi's Piston 3. Been using ES18 for 1.5 years and I don't want new IEM's cables to start stripping by themselves just few weeks after warranty expires.


----------



## akii17kr (Aug 10, 2015)

teaj said:


> It's a Chinese brand. Sound quality is good, build quality is good and the price is also good. You can check out its reviews on headfi and xda.



how's this as compared to ES18 in SQ ?


----------



## Techguy (Aug 11, 2015)

How's the sound isolation on ED9 vs Pistons3?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 12, 2015)

Piston 3 are comparable to the superior KZ ATE over the ED9 whose sound signature is not what i prefer which has a forward balance. For me its the Piston 3 all the way or the ATE.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 are comparable to the superior KZ ATE over the ED9 whose sound signature is not what i prefer which has a forward balance. For me its the Piston 3 all the way or the ATE.



Forward balance? How was the *sound isolation* on all of them (Piston3, ED9, ATE) ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 12, 2015)

Piston 3 has a great sound with super isolation .
To each his own as the ear canal differ.

ED 9 is what I hate and ATE is what I love. But if you ask me Ill save and order the KZ Psychic ZN1(Copernicus).
 I already own both Piston 2 & 3 , and 3 is any day a better buy over the Knowledge ED 9 which has poor build quality and bright and forward sound signature.

Got the budget get the KZ Psychic ZN1(Copernicus)


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

+1 to KZ Psychic ZN1


----------



## Techguy (Aug 13, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 has a great sound with super isolation .
> To each his own as the ear canal differ.
> 
> ED 9 is what I hate and ATE is what I love. But if you ask me Ill save and order the KZ Psychic ZN1(Copernicus).
> ...



Too expensive

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> +1 to KZ Psychic ZN1



Too expensive


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 13, 2015)

Very hard to believe that people here are saying pistons 3 has better build quality then Knowledge Zenith, Knowledge Zenith has metal housings and piston 3 has plastic housing.

I am using EDSE, ED8m and ED9 and all these 3 are working like a charm. I also tried the Pistons 2 and did not like it at all. I have not tried the pistons 3 though so cannot say, people at head-fi are saying that ED9 is better than most of the IEMs costing twice and thrice of its cost.


----------



## maxxxgupta007 (Aug 14, 2015)

faraazbh said:


> In the past i've used Sennheiser CX 180 , JBL TEMPO J01A etc. Currently using Cowon em1


Could u share ur experience with all these earphones u used..i am thinking of buying cx180 or em1 or Sony ex110lp so could u share ur review or experience regarding them and how is ed9 compare to  them


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like I got to check out ED9


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> Very hard to believe that people here are saying pistons 3 has better build quality then Knowledge Zenith, Knowledge Zenith has metal housings and piston 3 has plastic housing.
> 
> I am using EDSE, ED8m and ED9 and all these 3 are working like a charm. I also tried the Pistons 2 and did not like it at all. I have not tried the pistons 3 though so cannot say, people at head-fi are saying that ED9 is better than most of the IEMs costing twice and thrice of its cost.



The housing only isn't the only factor determining the build quality. The cable also counts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2015)

+1, ES18 cables were a nightmare, started getting damaged in only 1 year of usage ..

Also, Mi In-Ear Headphones - Mi India

Is this the Xiaomi Pistons 3, all it says on the page is Xiaomi earphones and nothing else.. right now it's out of stock, once it's available i plan on buying


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 14, 2015)

ED9 cables are as cheap as it can get, even the metal housing finish ain't great. The blue and red rings on the IEMs fade in no time. And I hate bright and forward sound signature which is exactly what the ED9 has. I love a sound signature which ain't too bright and fatiguing and has richness warmth and a TAD laidback , this makes the soundstage more palpable. Piston 3 has signature very close to that. Piston 3 ain't the greatest but  to me they are better over the ED9. Sound is subjective and to each his own. The only Knowledge I liked was the ATE. Really worth every penny.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 15, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> ED9 cables are as cheap as it can get, even the metal housing finish ain't great. The blue and red rings on the IEMs fade in no time. And I hate bright and forward sound signature which is exactly what the ED9 has. I love a sound signature which ain't too bright and fatiguing and has richness warmth and a TAD laidback , this makes the soundstage more palpable. Piston 3 has signature very close to that. Piston 3 ain't the greatest but  to me they are better over the ED9. Sound is subjective and to each his own. The only Knowledge I liked was the ATE. Really worth every penny.


I'll beg to differ with you on that... 
I think the ED9 has a great build quality compared to the pistons (am comparing with the piston 2)... Most of the piston 2s that I have seen have got damaged even after all that Kevlar mumbo jumbo and what not... Typical Xiaomi!!! Same thing happens with their mobiles and tablets... 
No idea about the piston 3 though... 

Also, don't know whether the KZ ED9 will survive rough handling but in the two weeks that I have been using it, it's impressed me with its build quality... 
I am not that rough a user so if you are the type who perform experiments with your IEMs, none will survive... Unless you get some real expensive $h!t...

About the sound signature, its really subjective and varies from person to person... But, what's good with the ED9 is that you get two filters, i.e., two sound signatures, viz., an okay bass heavy filter and a mind-blowing neutral filter... 

The main thing is that without auditioning the ED9 or the piston 3 in person, a layman won't be able to differentiate which is better... 

My advice to any of you guys who are in a dilemma of which to buy, just buy one of the two... They will anyway have a much superior sound quality than the IEMs you are currently using...    

About build quality, that's subjective too and varies from person to person... Some of the other forum members ES18 or EM1 went kaput in a couple of weeks, some have continued to survive for years!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm using a Xiaomi Mi3 for an year and have people around me using Redmi , Mi4 and powerbanks without an issue .... , I wonder what went wrong with you. As with build quality its exactly what I'm telling here that it's not the housing but the cables that gets damaged first and ED9 has all the potential to be damaged before a piston anyday. I own both the pistons 2 ( still going great despite the heavy abuse) & 3 and have heard the Knowledge from a friend for over 8 hrs and I didn't like ED9 sound signature, which I found bright and forward. Comparing the build quality and design of a Red Dot award winner ( Piston 3 ) amuses me! I'm sure lot of people are commenting here without a A  to B testing here. 

I find filters and ports for IEMs messy and a bit too much. I have a Sleek Audio SA-6  which is the mother of all ports and filter tuning iem and its plain messy and I use only the neutral / default ports and filters. Basically one day everybody ends up doing that.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2015)

I have been using pistons absolutely roughly for the past year or so and they looks like just new. I have used many others but these looks absolutely robust in terms of build.


----------

